# Congés et préavis



## hana (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

J'ai une fin de contrat rentré scolaire des jumeaux, je serais en congés le 13 au 31 aout. J'aimerai savoir le préavis débute quand ?

Mercii d'avance


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Bah ça dépend quand a commencé le contrat.


----------



## booboo (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 
il faudrait déjà savoir quand votre contrat à débuté , puisque suivant votre ancienneté c'est 15 jours ou 1 mois de préavis.
Vos congés sont ils acquis ?


----------



## hana (11 Juillet 2022)

Alors j'ai commencé en décembre 2019, année complète. Oui la date de mes congés a été vue avec les parents


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

Sauf accord de l'employée, le prévis ne peut pas se faire sur des CP acquis.
Donc Préavis de 1 mois du 13 Juillet au 12 Août je suppose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

hana a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes,
> 
> J'ai une fin de contrat rentré scolaire des jumeaux, je serais en congés le 13 au 31 aout. J'aimerai savoir le préavis débute quand ?
> 
> Mercii d'avance


Bonsoir je crois surtout que c'est à votre employeur de s'en inquiéter ! Là ça va être juste pour une fin de contrat avant vos cp !


----------



## hana (12 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Sauf accord de l'employée, le prévis ne peut pas se faire sur des CP acquis.
> Donc Préavis de 1 mois du 13 Juillet au 12 Août je suppose


bonsoir, merci.


----------

